# Big Scale 71 Mustang



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is the 1/12 scale kit from Doyusha of the 1971 Ford Mustang Mach 1. I've carried this kit around with me for about 10 years, so time to break it out and build it. The kit is disappointing. despite it's large scale, it has simplified parts and appears to be intended as a motorized kit, although no electronics are included or mentioned in the instructions. the drive shaft is a working device with u-joints and the suspension has springs for a bit of travel. Trunk opens but the hinge is so janky, it will never open willingly. The hood opens to reveal a big block V8 engine, but it's not got any more detail than your average "motorized" 1/24 scale kit.
I'm complaining more about things like the door hinges and underside are not accurately designed, but are instead made with tiny screws to make them working features. 

Building it is straight forward apart from the hinges, which are fiddly. it's a big kit to paint and most of it came out terrible and is already cracking. Unfortunately i did not notice the Japanese market extra turn signals, or i would have covered them over and since they don't sit flush, they look silly. 
Interior came out nice with a lot of detail painting and the seats fold forward for access to the rear seat.

i am yet to add decals. i'm thinking i should repaint it before adding decals, although stripping it will be hard because of its size.

DSCF8978 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8979 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8980 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8981 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8982 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8983 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8984 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Despite the shortcomings you describe the interior and outside look pretty decent. 🤙


----------

